# Mixing drill attachment



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I'd like to find a drill attachment that will aid in mixing my venison/beef/pork for sausage making.

Any suggestions? Anyone getting rid of one?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Go to any hardware store and buy a paint/texture mixer for a 5 gal bucket. This works great on a 1-/2 drill. I used this in the past and had great luck. My neighbor mixed a 100 lbs of meat at one time this way.


----------

